# Google: Seiten manuell entfernen?



## PingpongRueppel (18. März 2005)

Hallo

Vorab erstmal: ich weiß nicht direkt, in welches Forum dieser Beitrag passt - von daher schon im Vorraus Entschuldigung für ein wahrscheinlich falsch platziertes Posting.


Meine Problem ist folgendes:

In habe in letzter Zeit auf meiner Website bemerkt, das ich immer weniger Weiterleitungen von Google-Suchergebnissen auf meine Seite bekomme. In den LogFiles meiner Seite sind alle Suchmaschienenrobots regelmäßig Besucher auf meiner Seite, indizieren auch alles kärftig und bis vor kurzem war ich mit meinen Inhalten meistens auf der ersten Seite, oft auf Platz 1, 2 oder 3. Bis jetzt.

Ich erhalte zwar noch Weiterleitungen von Suchanfragen von allen anderen Suchmaschienen - aber nicht von google. Also hab ich auf google nach meinen einschlägigen Begriffen gesucht - um rauszufinden, das 

a) ich - wenn überhaupt - nur seeeehhrr sehr weit hinten - also ab Seite 5 aufwärts mit nur noch veralteten und nicht den aktuellen Inhalten zu finden bin 

und b) eine Konkurrenzseite, die - ohne anzugeben oder in irgendeiner Weise zu lügen - wesentlich schlechtere Inhalte anbietet, seit kurzem überall auf den vorderen Plätzen zu finden ist. Diese Seite hat unter anderem unsere Inhalte bereits öfters knallhart kopiert [und damit meine ich wirklichSTRG-C/V Kopieraktionen], sich eine ähnliche URL wie die unsere vor kurzem gesichert und von daher habe ich die Vermutung, das sie uns nun schon wieder ans Bein gepinkelt haben.

Nun ist meine Frage: Ist es wirklich möglich, Ergebnisse auf google derart zu manipulieren - das - wie in meinem Fall man eine [meine] Seite derart aus den vorderen Rankings löschen kann? Oder ist das alles nur ein dummer Zufall oder Problem von Google?


Zusatz:
1) Es ist keine kleine private Website, d.h. sie nicht von mir irgendwie eingetragen sondern wurde selbst von allen Suchmaschienen gefunden. Ich habe in letzter Zeit mich nirgendwo neu angemeldet / Einträge verändert, die sich auf Suchmaschienen auswirken können.. 
2) Robots.txt ist vorhanden, aber ohne Sperrende Hinweise für Google
3) Pagerank ist auch drastisch gesunken - teilweise von 3, 4 auf 2 und 0. 
4) Keine anrüchigen / 'moralisch verwerflichen' oder sonstige Inhalte, die zur Löschung aus den Indizes führen könnten


----------



## Gumbo (18. März 2005)

Meiner Wissen prüft Google (und vielleicht auch noch andere Suchemaschinen) insbesondere, wie oft ein Verweis zu einer bestimmten gesetzt wurde. In deinem Fall wird es wohl bedeuten, dass mehr Verweise zu der anderen Website gesetzt wurden, als zu deiner. Dies muss jedoch nicht unbedingt unter legitimen Bedingungen geschehen sein, denn es gibt auch Programme, die in Weblogs oder ähnlichen Angeboten sog. „Comment Spam“ betreiben, also Verweise zu einer Website setzen, um somit eine höhere Platzierung in Suchmaschinen zu bekommen. Allerdings werden solche Techniken oft nur von Vertreibern von ominösen Medikamenten für andauerndes Durchhaltevermögen o. Ä. betrieben.


Achja, falls du wirklich glaubst, dass die andere Website versucht durch Diebstahl von deinem geistigem Eigentum dir den Rang abzulaufen, dann solltest du sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass du dir soetwas nicht gefallen lässt.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. März 2005)

Ins Internet-Forum verschoben.


----------



## PingpongRueppel (18. März 2005)

Ein Kollege meinte, nachdem ich davon erzählt habe, das er das schon öfters gehört hat und sowas bei google durchaus vorkommt. 

Zu meinem Entsetzten musste ich heute nach nochmaligem längeren Suchen auf Google feststellen, das ich unter immer mehr Begriffen nicht mehr zufinden bin. Wie kann sowas sein?


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. März 2005)

Google ändert öfters mal sein Verfahren, nach dem das Ranking bestimmt wird... vielleicht lässt dich das momentan schlecht aussehen?

Es würde vielleicht helfen, wenn du die Adresse der Seite preisgibst... vielleicht ist sie schlicht Google-unfreundlich aufgebaut.


----------



## PingpongRueppel (21. März 2005)

Danke aber ich möchte die URL doch lieber anonym behalten.

Google unfreundlich ist sie auch nicht aufgebaut - wie gesagt, wir hatten bis vor gut 2 Wochen ein ordentliches Ranking auf google und bei fast allen Begriffen in den Top 3 Plätzen, bzw zumindest auf den ersten 3 Seiten. Jeden Tag ordentliche Weiterleitungen von google in den Log Files usw. Ich habe keine Frames, ordentliche Titles, keine Imagetexte, keine anti-google Einträge in der robots.txt - wie gesagt, wir waren ja bereits ein knappes Jahr lang auf den vorderen Rängen. . 

Mitterweile [seit anderthalb Wochen] sind wir unter den meisten Begriffen gar nicht mehr gelistet und unsere schlechte Konkurrenz ist im gleichen Zeitraum auf den vordersten Rankings platziert. Komisch daran ist halt, das dies nur bei google der Fall ist. Bei den anderen - msn, yahoo usw - sind wir mit unseren Standardbegriffen da, wo sie auch bei google waren und die Konkurenz ist da, wo sie aufgrund ihrer schlechten Inhalte hingehört.


----------

